# Magging a Torium



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

I recently won a Shimano Torium 30. i replaced an old okuma I had on a 12 foot Tsunami XH rod. i took it out for a test today to see how it cast. It does fair stock but you have to keep you eye and thumb on it. I was just curious to know if anyone here has tried maggin one yet. It has some ribs and a clicker under the left cap that might make it a little harder to mag. maybe have to make a plate or mag it on the gear side.just looking for some info.
Thanks


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

As long as you have over 1/8" clearance you should be able to fit a fixed rare earth magnet inside to cause breaking . If the ribs aren't too long you can just add a large enough magnet to overcome the distance away from the spool end or add additional magnets .


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

There is more than enough room/clearence for magnets. They just need a flat surface to afix them to. I'll have to make a plastic plate to cover the ribs so I will have that surface. You have to have at least 2 magnets poled opposite of each other to create the eddy current to slow the spool down.One magnet does not create a current. I just thought someone else may have tackled these reels. I can mag it I just wanted to see a few options.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Game , all you need is one magnet , the eddy field has nothing to do with using opposing magnets , the magnets don't create the eddy current . The eddy current is created by the metal spool rotating through the magnetic field of the magnet . 
Don't understand why you are adding a plastic plate ? You don't add the magnets to the spool , they get attached to the reel side plate .


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

You may well be correct. I am not an expert on magging reels but I have magged a few.I have always been told that it takes at least two magnets positioned pole oposite, to create the field for the non ferrous metal to pass through to create the small electrical charge or therefore the eddy current. The plate I am speaking of is to mount inside the reels side plate. It has ribs in the plate and no flat surface to mount a magnet to on the gear side of plam cap side.. It also needs a spacer to get the magnets within the 1/32 or so distance of the spool for it to work correctly. I know that the magnets don't go on the spool. Besides not working it would not be good for balance . LOL

Magnetically Induced Eddy Current In Non-Ferrous Metal​
Ever wonder about what's really going on behind the idea that a couple of magnets can control the backlash of a spool of fishing line on a casting reel? It's an intriguing notion that magnetism can have an effect on a non-magnetic material such as an aluminum spool.

What is actually happening is that when a rapidly moving magnetic field is brought in close proximity to a non-ferrous metal, a small circular electrical charge is induced into the metal. This swirling electrical charge is known as an eddy current. This eddy current produces a field of energy which has a polarization state that is the same as the polarization state of the magnetic field created by the magnets. Because the two polarizations states are identical, a repelling force is generated. This is the exact same thing as bringing two magnets together with the same poles facing each other; they push each other away.

In the case of a casting reel spool, the same thing is happening except that the magnets are stationary and the aluminum spool is rotating. The eddy current in this situation creates a phenomenon known as magnetic damping; or braking. The amount of magnetic damping that is applied is dependent on the speed at which the spool passes by the magnets. It is when the reel is at it's fastest rate of rotation during a cast that the most braking is effectively being applied and as the rpm winds down, less braking is applied. It is this dynamic damping that makes the application of this phenomenon to a fishing reel so ideal and far superior to any kind of a friction braking system. In a friction braking system, a static force is applied at all times, regardless of the rpm and therefore robs considerable distance from the cast. The magnetic braking system is applying force as a function of speed and therefore is working most effectively when the reel is most vulnerable to going out of control and producing the dreaded and embarrassing bird's nest.

Keep in mind that the eddy current principal works with any non-ferrous, conductive metal including aluminum, copper, brass, stainless steel (non-magnetic grades), etc.. The strength of the eddy current in these various metals depends on the mass, density and resistivity of each one. This means that the number and strength of magnets that work on aluminum, will not work the same on other materials, such as brass or stainless steel. Nevertheless, if one had a sufficient magnetic field to work with, the same damping can theoretically be achieved with these materials as well.

The number of magnets required in any case will depend on personal preference, experimentation and actual fishing conditions.


----------

